# Alabama Dog Trainers



## Scout (Dec 23, 2007)

Hello, 
I am looking for Alabama Area trainers, specifically, to do BO, FF, CC. I live in Tuscaloosa, so North Alabama would be better then south. If anyone has any recommendations that would be great.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I could reccomend Kenneth Farris with Southwind outfitters, Brandon Sivley with Flatcreek kennels or Thad Simmons and I don't know his kennel name. Brandon and Ken are in the Decatur area and Thad is in Thomaston (closer to you I think). Know of others in MS if you wanted to go that far.
Mark L.


----------



## Scout (Dec 23, 2007)

Well Mark I am located in West Alabama, So if you know of any more eastern MS located people then go ahead and post them. Thanks for the alabama names as well.


----------



## backwater retrievers (Aug 5, 2005)

Steve Yozamp winter's in Summerdale Alabama he is a well known trainer !!!! His reputation speaks for itself . 320-267-7982


----------



## Randall (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Perry, Townley Alabama.


----------



## beawingman (Jun 10, 2008)

Id go with Kenneth Farris my self from Southwind outfitters. hes trained my dog and im very pleased and hes answered more question than i could think up. Brandon is a nice fella too and has done great work. for Ken is www.southwindoutfitters.net


----------



## Shannon M Calvert (Jul 25, 2007)

http://runninrebelretrievers.com/


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Jeff Horsley 10 miles from T Towm in Ralph, Al. Jeff has trained more QAA dogs than any other Alabama trainer. He has also trained a few that have won Opens and Amateurs. He was also very successful in Hunt Test before he switched to Field Trials.


----------



## boyetthunter (Jul 21, 2009)

Bear Branch Retrievers in Townley, Alabama. about 5 min. from jasper, alabama. I used to work there and they are great trainers. Rodney Tittle, Greg Anderdon, and Mike Sparks. www.bearbranch.net


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

fishduck said:


> I could reccomend Kenneth Farris with Southwind outfitters, Brandon Sivley with Flatcreek kennels or Thad Simmons and I don't know his kennel name. Brandon and Ken are in the Decatur area and Thad is in Thomaston (closer to you I think). Know of others in MS if you wanted to go that far.
> Mark L.


I agree with Mark on this one. If you are wanting to go toward Jackson, MS, you could look up Alan Sandifer.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Hunter
Sometime when you are home give me a call and we will train. We will move that chocolate in the direction of a HRCH if you can pry him off your dads couch.
Mark Land

P.S. All the trainers mentioned in this thread are good but I am guessing you already have one.


----------



## travish1990 (Apr 1, 2011)

i agree with franco.. Jeff is a greeat trainer from Winterhaven Kennels in Ralph, AL. I've worked with him for 6 years and he has been able to hold onto his clients better than anyone else I've ever worked with. Great trainer and a great person to talk to about training this pup. Helped me out with a yellow lab puppy I had, and he turned out to be probably the best upland hunter in my county. No bragging here just speaking the truth


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

fishduck said:


> I could reccomend Kenneth Farris with Southwind outfitters, Brandon Sivley with Flatcreek kennels or Thad Simmons and I don't know his kennel name. Brandon and Ken are in the Decatur area and Thad is in Thomaston (closer to you I think). Know of others in MS if you wanted to go that far.
> Mark L.


These folk will all do a really good job for you. Mike Perry may not be training client dogs anymore after his tragic fire, but if he is, he will do a good job for you. If you want to move over into east Mississippi, Ronnie Lee at Duckroost Kennels would be an excellent choice. If you want to go farther west in Mississippi, Eddie Sullivan, Bart Posey, Alan Sandifer would all do you a really nice job.


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

Thad Simmons without question.


----------

